# HELP    I'm wanting to know if my goat is pregnant. She has milk and has been having lots of discharge.  Can anyone tell when she might be due?



## fisher010085 (May 23, 2022)

She has milk and lots of discharge. Is she pregnant and when does it look like she's due? She's very sucked in by her hips. Some more pictures. I'm not doing well with that


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 23, 2022)

I'm sorry - I can't tell anything by the pictures.  Maybe this will help.  I've been raising goats for a very long time and this works for me.  There is a bit of a learning curve and the more you feel the better you get.  Good luck with her!









						Goat 101: How to Tell When Your Goat is in Labor (Or Getting Close!) • The Prairie Homestead
					

So. We all know that a goat usually kids about 150 days after being bred. That’s the easy part. The hard part is knowing WHEN you need to start staying close to the barn, and when it’s ok to head to town for a leisurely afternoon of running errands. I am not a goat expert. […]




					www.theprairiehomestead.com


----------



## fisher010085 (May 23, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm sorry - I can't tell anything by the pictures.  Maybe this will help.  I've been raising goats for a very long time and this works for me.  There is a bit of a learning curve and the more you feel the better you get.  Good luck with her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll check it out. I have more pictures if I knew what would help you tell? Thank you


----------



## farmerjan (May 23, 2022)

How long has it been since she was last in with a billy?  That's a start....


----------



## fisher010085 (May 23, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> How long has it been since she was last in with a billy?  That's a start....


I'm sorry. I should have said that she was stolen almost a year ago. I just got her back. I was told she was with a male the whole time. I'm not positive but that's what I heard


----------



## fisher010085 (May 23, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> I'm sorry. I should have said that she was stolen almost a year ago. I just got her back. I was told she was with a male the whole time. I'm not positive but that's what I heard.


----------



## farmerjan (May 24, 2022)

'Okay, I get that you are working on a whole different level now.  I would say just by the one picture that she is pregnant.  I am not a goat person, we have cattle and sheep.  But some of the basics are the same.  If she has some milk, first off, don't milk her because that is most likely colostrum for the new baby(ies).  Someone else that has goats on here can better tell you about the ligaments and all.  I am sorry that you had her taken and glad that you got her back.  Best guess if she is showing milk, she is close to kidding. 
@rachels.haven @Mini Horses have goats....


----------



## fisher010085 (May 24, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> 'Okay, I get that you are working on a whole different level now.  I would say just by the one picture that she is pregnant.  I am not a goat person, we have cattle and sheep.  But some of the basics are the same.  If she has some milk, first off, don't milk her because that is most likely colostrum for the new baby(ies).  Someone else that has goats on here can better tell you about the ligaments and all.  I am sorry that you had her taken and glad that you got her back.  Best guess if she is showing milk, she is close to kidding.
> @rachels.haven @Mini Horses have goats....





farmerjan said:


> 'Okay, I get that you are working on a whole different level now.  I would say just by the one picture that she is pregnant.  I am not a goat person, we have cattle and sheep.  But some of the basics are the same.  If she has some milk, first off, don't milk her because that is most likely colostrum for the new baby(ies).  Someone else that has goats on here can better tell you about the ligaments and all.  I am sorry that you had her taken and glad that you got her back.  Best guess if she is showing milk, she is close to kidding.
> @rachels.haven @Mini Horses have goats....


Thank you very much!


----------



## fisher010085 (May 24, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm sorry - I can't tell anything by the pictures.  Maybe this will help.  I've been raising goats for a very long time and this works for me.  There is a bit of a learning curve and the more you feel the better you get.  Good luck with her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless I'm doing something completely wrong I can't feel anything near her tail. I can't feel ligaments. I've never tried before so I might be missing it


----------



## rachels.haven (May 24, 2022)

Based off tail condition she looks kind of chubby so I'm not surprised you can't find ligaments.

If she is a dwarf or aseasonal breeder and was with a buck for 21 days or more, unless something was wrong with either of them she is probably pregnant...unless he just missed or something. I can't tell anything with those pics. I'm sorry, they are too fuzzy and blurry.

That being said, I'm not sure about that discharge color so I'm not sure she's in labor. Usually pre birth discharge is clear or tinged, but it could just be photos.

If in doubt, pull blood and send it into a place like Ubrl for a preg test.

Finding her ligaments will help you know when she's approaching or in labor giving you warning. I hope you find them eventually but with over conditioned does it's hard.


----------



## fisher010085 (May 24, 2022)

Thank you. She's a Nigerian dwarf.   The rest of her is very bony. I can see & feel her whole spine & she's very sunken in near her hips. I can try to get better pictures. Thank you very much


rachels.haven said:


> Based off tail condition she looks kind of chubby so I'm not surprised you can't find ligaments.
> 
> If she is a dwarf or aseasonal breeder and was with a buck for 21 days or more, unless something was wrong with either of them she is probably pregnant...unless he just missed or something. I can't tell anything with those pics. I'm sorry, they are too fuzzy and blurry.
> 
> ...


----------



## rachels.haven (May 24, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> Thank you. She's a Nigerian dwarf.   The rest of her is very bony. I can see & feel her whole spine & she's very sunken in near her hips. I can try to get better pictures. Thank you very much


Try to get side, rear, front, and above. I'm not sure it will be 100% but it's hard to tell with what we've got.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 24, 2022)

If she's truly close to kidding - and I'm talking within a few hours - you'd almost be able to touch your fingers together under her tailbone.   Also, if she is very close to kidding the udder is 'usually' very full, tight and even shiny.  However, if this possible kidding will be her first - the udder isn't quite as reliable a method to determine impending birth.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 24, 2022)

If she's been with a buck, she's probably pregnant!   You say she's bony. That's a concern for developing a fetus and producing milk.   I know it's not your doing as she had been elsewhere.  Introduce good feed. 24/7 good hay.  Slowly increase feed over a couple weeks, deworm her, and hope for the best.

Body condition will affect the usual signs that were mentioned...all good advice and what I watch for also....it's gonna be a wait and see now.  Given her health, I'd hope she isn't pregnant as it would be better for you both to get her back into good condition.  But if she is, feed and deworm will help.  Good vit/ min, loose and free choice, would be important now.


----------



## fisher010085 (May 25, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> If she's been with a buck, she's probably pregnant!   You say she's bony. That's a concern for developing a fetus and producing milk.   I know it's not your doing as she had been elsewhere.  Introduce good feed. 24/7 good hay.  Slowly increase feed over a couple weeks, deworm her, and hope for the best.
> 
> Body condition will affect the usual signs that were mentioned...all good advice and what I watch for also....it's gonna be a wait and see now.  Given her health, I'd hope she isn't pregnant as it would be better for you both to get her back into good condition.  But if she is, feed and deworm will help.  Good vit/ min, loose and free choice, would be important now.


Thank you very much


----------



## animalmom (May 25, 2022)

Please keep us informed on your girl.  We are all hoping for a good outcome.  Pictures are always welcomed!


----------



## fisher010085 (May 25, 2022)

Thank you


animalmom said:


> Please keep us informed on your girl.  We are all hoping for a good outcome.  Pictures are always w





animalmom said:


> Please keep us informed on your girl.  We are all hoping for a good outcome.  Pictures are always welcomed!


Thank you. Everyone on here has been so nice. I have a cheap phone & my pics aren't very good but I'll keep trying


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

animalmom said:


> Please keep us informed on your girl.  We are all hoping for a good outcome.  Pictures are always welcomed!


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

I'm trying to add pictures but it's not working. She's never had milk before in her life. She was with a buck but nobody will tell me when


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> I'm trying to add pictures but it's not working. She's never had milk before in her life. She was with a buck but nobody will tell me when


----------



## Mini Horses (May 30, 2022)

😊. Babes will arrive.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 30, 2022)

Keep watching that udder.  It doesn't look quite ready yet - but udders can change quickly - or not at all before kidding, lol.  But when it gets really tight and shiny you can expect kids fairly soon.  Ligaments are still the best way I can tell.


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> 😊. Babes will arrive.


Thank you! Any guess as to how much longer?


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Keep watching that udder.  It doesn't look quite ready yet - but udders can change quickly - or not at all before kidding, lol.  But when it gets really tight and shiny you can expect kids fairly soon.  Ligaments are still the best way I can tell.


Thank you! I just can't feel the ligaments. I've tried for several days. I've seen pictures of where they are but I have not been able to feel them. Any guess as to how much longer?


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> Thank you! Any guess as to how much longer?


Also she was a twin. Does that mean she'll have twins?


----------



## Mini Horses (May 30, 2022)

Does not mean she'll have twins.  However, twins are most common for goats.  

@frustratedearthmother  is right ...USUALLY the bag gets tight, teats full and tightish
.  But, no guarantees.  Goats do what and when they want! 🤣


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Does not mean she'll have twins.  However, twins are most common for goats.
> 
> @frustratedearthmother  is right ...USUALLY the bag gets tight, teats full and tightish
> .  But, no guarantees.  Goats do what and when they want! 🤣


Thank you


----------



## farmerjan (May 30, 2022)

Figure the day you got her back... then 5 months from then is the LAST DATE she could have them.  Anything else is a crap shoot.  Don't stress over it, It won't make it happen any faster and you will just get her all nervous if you are all nervous.  The "goat people" have pretty much told you what they can... pictures are just not reliable... but there is more udder than the first picture so she is getting there... If she were a cow I would say in a couple of weeks...
You will be fine... make sure she is getting adequate nutrition and access to salt/mineral... and say a prayer she is back.  The best case scenario is you come out one morning and there is a little baby all wagging it's tail... or 2 little babies and she is talking to them and all happy and proud of herself...


----------



## fisher010085 (May 30, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Figure the day you got her back... then 5 months from then is the LAST DATE she could have them.  Anything else is a crap shoot.  Don't stress over it, It won't make it happen any faster and you will just get her all nervous if you are all nervous.  The "goat people" have pretty much told you what they can... pictures are just not reliable... but there is more udder than the first picture so she is getting there... If she were a cow I would say in a couple of weeks...
> You will be fine... make sure she is getting adequate nutrition and access to salt/mineral... and say a prayer she is back.  The best case scenario is you come out one morning and there is a little baby all wagging it's tail... or 2 little babies and she is talking to them and all happy and proud of herself...


Thank you. I've thanked God every day since I got her back. I guess I won't worry unless I'm sure something's wrong. Thank you very much


----------



## proudpiggyfarm (Jun 1, 2022)

If you put your thumb and finger at the base of her tail where her spine ends/tail starts. If you can wrap your fingers around it and almost touch your fingers she will have the babies in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Mrs.Gray1211 (Jun 1, 2022)

Just as with humans, the babies come when they’re ready 😆 You could figure the due date to the date and she won’t kid until a week later, it’s just hard to get God to nail down a date for us lol 
In my sheep experience, if I feel like they’re getting close, I get them ready. Move to a smaller pen, extra nutrition, checks every few hours throughout the day.  You’ll see that she starts to prepare an area for birth. You’ll see her scratching at the ground, laying down then standing back up. She will seem restless. You might see her standing in one spot staring at nothing in particular.  I had a Pygmy goat once who right before she went into labor started kind of throwing her head back and almost using her horns to scratch her back over and over almost like she was massaging herself if that makes any sense. 
I know she’s been away from you for a while but you probably know “normal” behavior for her, you will see a shift in her normal behavior. 
Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## fisher010085 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mrs.Gray1211 said:


> Just as with humans, the babies come when they’re ready 😆 You could figure the due date to the date and she won’t kid until a week later, it’s just hard to get God to nail down a date for us lol
> In my sheep experience, if I feel like they’re getting close, I get them ready. Move to a smaller pen, extra nutrition, checks every few hours throughout the day.  You’ll see that she starts to prepare an area for birth. You’ll see her scratching at the ground, laying down then standing back up. She will seem restless. You might see her standing in one spot staring at nothing in particular.  I had a Pygmy goat once who right before she went into labor started kind of throwing her head back and almost using her horns to scratch her back over and over almost like she was massaging herself if that makes any sense.
> I know she’s been away from you for a while but you probably know “normal” behavior for her, you will see a shift in her normal behavior.
> Good luck! Keep us updated!


Ohhhh my goat's been doing all of that. Scratching her back with her horns pawing laying down in weird spots. A couple of times she was staring at nothing!   Thank you very very much! I was wondering if she was acting weird because she was gone for a while but maybe she's just getting ready 😁


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 1, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> If she's truly close to kidding - and I'm talking within a few hours - you'd almost be able to touch your fingers together under her tailbone.   Also, if she is very close to kidding the udder is 'usually' very full, tight and even shiny.  However, if this possible kidding will be her first - the udder isn't quite as reliable a method to determine impending birth.


Great answer FEM!!! 

I had a hard time finding the ligaments when I first started looking for them. Eventually I did learn to find them.  I recently started teaching DH to find ligaments. At first he couldn’t find them either. Then I told him to push in deeper than he thought he should, and lo and behold . .. .. he found them!!! I recently had a doe kid, and on the day she kidded, I noticed that the ligaments went from horizontal to vertical and then disappeared.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 1, 2022)

When our mama goats are getting ready to kid, we put them in the 8 x 16 run behind our chicken coop. It has a little shelter and it is totally surrounded with 2x4” welded wire, so no hawks can come in and steal their the new little kids. We put down lots of fresh bedding, and a hay feeder, with lots of fresh hay, and of course lots of fresh water.

As far as nutrition goes, we give the mama goats free choice goat and sheep pellets, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp moistened with water, and loose minerals with Azomite (the minerals and ash stick to the damp beet pulp), The Azomite is volcanic ash with extra micro minerals that no other mineral supplement has. All of our goats seem exceptionally healthy with this feeding regimen.


----------



## fisher010085 (Jun 1, 2022)

Devonviolet said:


> When our mama goats are getting ready to kid, we put them in the 8 x 16 run behind our chicken coop. It has a little shelter and it is totally surrounded with 2x4” welded wire, so no hawks can come in and steal their the new little kids. We put down lots of fresh bedding, and a hay feeder, with lots of fresh hay, and of course lots of fresh water.
> 
> As far as nutrition goes, we give the mama goats free choice goat and sheep pellets, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp moistened with water, and lose minerals with Azomite, which is volcanic ash with extra micro minerals that no other mineral supplement has. All of our goats seem exceptionally healthy with this feeding regimen.


Thank you. I was wondering if shavings are ok for bedding or if they need something special.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 1, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> Thank you. I was wondering if shavings are ok for bedding or if they need something special.


We get big round bales of hay, so we just put hay down for bedding.


----------



## Chickengirl123 (Jul 2, 2022)

Any update?


----------



## fisher010085 (Jul 2, 2022)

Chickengirl123 said:


> Any update?


Hi. I had a vet come that was supposed to do an ultrasound which to me would end any questions but she came without the ultrasound. No baby & I still don't know


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> Hi. I had a vet come that was supposed to do an ultrasound which to me would end any questions but she came without the ultrasound. No baby & I still don't know


She didn't even take blood to preg test?!


----------



## fisher010085 (Jul 2, 2022)

rachels.haven said:


> She didn't even take blood to preg test?!


No & I just can't understand what's happening here. She was saying how do I know she has milk in those full udders. I said you can feel it wanna try? She didn't bring the equipment so I just told her I'd reschedule but with her attitude I'm not wanting to. It's really hard here to find a vet who will see a goat. I won a small claims lawsuit against the original vet though. I found out yesterday.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> No & I just can't understand what's happening here. She was saying how do I know she has milk in those full udders. I said you can feel it wanna try? She didn't bring the equipment so I just told her I'd reschedule but with her attitude I'm not wanting to. It's really hard here to find a vet who will see a goat. I won a small claims lawsuit against the original vet though. I found out yesterday.


Bad vet. A blood preg test is standard procedure and a goat ultrasound takes 5 minutes or less with a portable ultrasound. Just in case you want to do it yourself...




Sometimes goat owners need to do their own vet care. A lot of vets suck when it comes to goats. The best ones can admit when they don't know something and are willing to work through it with you and give you the tools to do more. Nice to learn together.

An ultrasound or blood test should have been nothing to them though.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2022)

https://ubrl.org/pricing-%26-schedule


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2022)

Testing place.


----------



## fisher010085 (Jul 2, 2022)

That's good to


rachels.haven said:


> Bad vet. A blood preg test is standard procedure and a goat ultrasound takes 5 minutes or less with a portable ultrasound. Just in case you want to do it yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm


rachels.haven said:


> Bad vet. A blood preg test is standard procedure and a goat ultrasound takes 5 minutes or less with a portable ultrasound. Just in case you want to do it yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I don't have an ultrasound and she won't be around males again so if it's expensive to buy one I guess I'll wait & see but I was very disappointed the vet didn't bring the ultrasound like she said she would  because I really want to know right away.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> That's good to
> 
> I'm
> 
> That's good to know. I don't have an ultrasound and she won't be around males again so if it's expensive to buy one I guess I'll wait & see but I was very disappointed the vet didn't bring the ultrasound like she said she would  because I really want to know right away.


Ultrasound are like $2-4k. People sometimes buy them and then run around ultrasounding everyone's goats to try and pay for them. Most people if they want to know just blood test.


----------



## fisher010085 (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't know anyone around here with goats which might be why I can't find a decent vet. I guess if she doesn't have a baby by October she wasn't pregnant? Is it possible they could die & not come out? Thank you!


rachels.haven said:


> Ultrasound are like $2-4k. People sometimes buy them and then run around ultrasounding everyone's goats to try and pay for them. Most people if they want to know just blood tests


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 2, 2022)

Where are you located?  If you want to PM me that's fine.  Is there a college nearby that has an ag program?  Most of them have a vet (s) on the staff... that is where so many times something like this can be addressed.
Also, if anyone has sheep near you, ask them who they use for a vet.  The same ultrasound for either goats or sheep... 
If you have a high school with an ag program ask them for recommendations... Or call the county extension agent.... they are being paid by your tax dollars and can earn some of it by being helpful to a small time goat person.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 2, 2022)

fisher010085 said:


> Is it possible they could die & not come out? Thank you!


While chances are like winning a lottery, it can happen.  I would say this is not the case for your doe.  I've watch hundreds of births in horses, donks, goats and only once seen this in almost 50 yrs.  A mini mare, delivered a full term foal AND a tiny, mummified twin after....like fit in a teacup tiny!  Vet was there and we were both amazed!  As well as super interested in the rarety.

Yeah, you are on a wait and see!  

Many vets are not receptive to goats and sheep.  They generally are not high value monetarily, they present only when so bad off they are on death's door.....then they die even after valiant efforts!!   It's frustrating, disappointing and heartbreaking.  My vet once told me "the 4S of sheep is that...sick sheep seldom survive"...and I could apply that to goats most of the time.  Just a hard fact.

At least she's not sick...it seems!👍


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jul 4, 2022)

How is the doe doing?


----------



## fisher010085 (Jul 4, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> How is the doe doing?


She seems fine but no baby. Thank you for asking


----------



## fisher010085 (Jul 4, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> While chances are like winning a lottery, it can happen.  I would say this is not the case for your doe.  I've watch hundreds of births in horses, donks, goats and only once seen this in almost 50 yrs.  A mini mare, delivered a full term foal AND a tiny, mummified twin after....like fit in a teacup tiny!  Vet was there and we were both amazed!  As well as super interested in the rarety.
> 
> Yeah, you are on a wait and see!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info


----------

